
Show HN: A Github Action for deploying files to the any cloud storage - saltbo
https://github.com/saltbo/uptoc
======
gitgud
That's pretty neat. I wonder if anyone can help with my use-case. Basically I
want to replicate netlify's [1] "deploy-previews". Hopefully I can get it
working some day.

The action runs on a PR:

1\. runs build

2\. create static-hosting subdomain, e.g. "pr-233-myrepo.mysite.com"

3\. upload build to subdomain

Subsequent commits to the PR: simply rebuild then upload.

Anyone know some ways to achieve this?

[1] [https://www.netlify.com/blog/2016/07/20/introducing-
deploy-p...](https://www.netlify.com/blog/2016/07/20/introducing-deploy-
previews-in-netlify/)

~~~
saltbo
I think it could be achieved by the caddy and uptoc. But, uptoc need implement
a HTTPDriver for upload the dist to your hosting.

~~~
gitgud
Thanks mate I'll check that out!

------
saltbo
My first open source project, welcome use it.

~~~
masonhensley
Cool, thanks for sharing.

Good idea to show the travis example for anyone thinking of migration.

